# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Памятная общественная медаль "Ворошиловградское ВВАУШ"

## colonel3

Интересует Ваше мнение.

----------


## Холостяк

Сам немного занимаюсь фалеристикой и в частности делаю эскизы.
*Мне понравилась Ваша медаль. Реально!* 
*Красивый дизайн, одновременно просто и удачно размещены детали.*

Но есть вопросик...
Медаль по назначению вручается "За....", "В память..."
http://www.silacheloveka.ru/slov.php?id=37384

Однако у Вас не понятно "За... " что ? Наверно за окончание или службу в ВВВАУШ? Это было бы "перебор", так как это не является заслугой перед Отечеством и Родиной... "Вера, Честь и Отвага"... Хмммм... Тут этот посыл не как заслуга, а больше как девиз ВВАУШ... 
Если рассматривать как в память, то о каком конкретном событии? 

Просто - соблюдая правила геральдики, все таки это должен был быть знак, а не медаль...
И это серьезная проблема! Как и некоторых подобных общественных медалей...

_Это исключительно моя индивидуальная точка зрения..._

----------


## An-Z

Красиво и со вкусом.. разделяю мысли Холостяка о статусе.. лучше наверно делать памятный знак. 
Один вопрос, а почему классность именно первая? Не "Мастер" или какой другой класс.. можете мотивировать?

----------


## colonel3

> Красиво и со вкусом.. разделяю мысли Холостяка о статусе.. лучше наверно делать памятный знак. 
> Один вопрос, а почему классность именно первая? Не "Мастер" или какой другой класс.. можете мотивировать?


Данный символ располагался над зданием штаба училища
http://www.vvvaush.org/forum/forum/g...ent?attach=669

----------


## colonel3

К сожалению Вы лишь действительно высказали личное мнение и рассмотрели вопросы геральдики царского периода, в наше время как ни прискорбно все стоит наоборот.
Данная Памятная общественная медаль разрабатывалась именно как память отдать должное именно тем людям, которые были причастны именно к данному училищу.
Подробности смотрите здесь:http://www.simvolika.org/project01_03.htm 
http://colonel3.moifoto.ru/64688/f1431254

----------


## Холостяк

Никто не сомневался в заслугах людей и училища. Просто, как я понял училища уже такого нет... Согласно традициям геральдики, как царских времен, так и советского периода - надо указывать года. Указывают памятные даты или периоды. К примеру, у меня вот медаль от моих предков, это Русско-Японская война 1904-1905 год. На обратной стороне "Да вознесет Вас Господь в свое время"... В Советское время тоже указывались памятные даты, юбилеи и периоды. Даже юбилейные медали с датами-периодом... Потом посмотрите "За победу над..." и тут даты...
Возможно, я думаю, надо было указать года основания и закрытия училища...
В любом случае это сложный и дисскусионный вопрос. Поэтому на рассмотрении и разработке медалей рекомендуют посмотреть литературу по теме, послушать спецов...

Но вроде получилось - ХОРОШО! И очень даже!
А советы и другие взгляды всегда будут!!!!

----------


## colonel3

Есть медали памятные, юбилейные, наградные ... И невсегда на них ставится дата. Однозначного ответа нет и никогда не будет.
Большое спасибо за Ваши высказывания.
Член Всероссийского Геральдического Общества (ВГО)
Вадим Бабенко

----------

